# My Quest for fitness!



## Cardio Queen (Feb 7, 2003)

Hi all! I'm new here.  I will be adding to my journal later.  This place seems really cool!


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey Lady!  I miss you too!


----------

